#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-01-06
<paco> hola
<NeoRanger> wenas!!!
<NeoRanger> Hola! Alguien me puede sacar una duda??
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-01-03
<milpesos> hola buenas tardes soy novata en ubuntu y tengo una pequeña pregunta...como se hace para configurar mi servidor de linux para que coja bien las tildes y la ñ??? gracias
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-01-05
<campuzpc> muy buenas
<elopio> buenas campuzpc
<campuzpc> como estas
<elopio> campuzpc: pura vida
<elopio> vos?
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-12-31
<kevo> cual es el mejor servidor para nicaragua
<kevo> ??
